
Show HN: Try to find bugs in my democracy ;) - dorianm
https://points-project-staging.herokuapp.com/
======
sharemywin
2 errors prohibited this membership from being saved: User must exist Group
must exist

could figure out how to link stuff(tried using the name)

~~~
dorianm
It's fixed now, thanks again: [https://points-project-
staging.herokuapp.com/memberships/1](https://points-project-
staging.herokuapp.com/memberships/1)

